# Williams-Sonoma Taste



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

I just picked up a copy of "the best of Williams-Sonoma Taste" to give to a friend for xmas. Only when I got home I noticed a tear in the cover so it was no longer "presentable". After carefully reading page by page and all the credits in the back I came to realize that this is an awesome book!! I'm going to go back and get her an untattered copy and keep this one as a gift for myself, YEAH


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Why not excahnge your copy for one in better condition at the same time?


Call me maniac but when I buy a book I want it in good condition...


----------



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

smart idea, Isa, why didn't I think of that?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I don't know really.... 


Was it because you were just looking for an excuse to keep the book for you?


----------

